# assurance apple contre le vol



## mathias12345 (3 Octobre 2021)

bonjour, je viens d'acheter le casque airpods max et depuis un problème qui est arrivé la semaine dernière à ma voiture je commence à craindre de plus en plus le vol, du coup je me demandais est-ce qu'apple permet par l'apple care d'assurer contre le vol ? si non est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de le faire ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonsjour,

Je ne comprend pas votre crainte !!
Vous faire voler vos écouteurs dans votre voiture ?


----------



## mathias12345 (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsjour,
> 
> Je ne comprend pas votre crainte !!
> Vous faire voler vos écouteurs dans votre voiture ?


non, des gens sont venus essayer de voler ma voiture et l'ont abimé, après ça je me suis dis que je suis peut être pas si tranquille chez moi et que si il m'est arrivé ça peut être que ces mêmes personnes vont essayer à un moment de rentrer chez moi pour me voler


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2021)

mathias12345 a dit:


> est-ce qu'apple permet par l'apple care d'assurer contre le vol


Non.




mathias12345 a dit:


> si non est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de le faire


Sûrement. Voir ça avec ton assureur habitation.


----------



## mokuchley (3 Octobre 2021)

même si je sais que cela n'est pas souvent efficace, il faut faire une main courante auprès de la police national


----------

